# Pianists, how would you finger this passage?



## KThreeSixFour

Having a bit of trouble with this one. Any suggestions on the fingering would be greatly appreciated.

Bar 12 for the right hand (starts with a triplet eight rest and then a B natural)

https://www.scribd.com/doc/178508356/Jeeves-Wooster


----------



## Carol Rein

This page








I'd try this:









5-4-5-3-4-2-3-1-3-2-1-3-4-2-1
is the way I felt it more comfortable.
I hope it helps.


----------

